# Mikrofon zu leise



## TobGod (4. Mai 2005)

Hi, habe die Suchfunktion schon benutzt, aber nichts gefunden, da den anderen Usern auch nicht geholfen werden konnte. Ich habe das Mikrofon schon richtig eingesteckt, da ich mich im Teamspeak Mic Test ganz ganz leise höre. Ich habe unter den Audioeigenschaften das Mikro auf ganz laut gestellt und die Anhebung um 20dB auch aktiviert.. Habe einen Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS und ein Medusa 5.1 Headset (gerade neu zugelegt). Bitte bitte antwortet mir, habe kein Geld mehr um mir ein anderes Headset zu kaufen.  Danke !

Edit: Habe gerade mal das Mikrofon auf halbe Lautstärke gestellt und die Verstärkung ausgemacht. Die Lautstärke in Teamspeak ändert sich nur minimal.. Da stimmt doch irgendwas nicht !?

Edit2: Habe gerade mal ein bisschen rumgefuscht in den Optionen usw. Auf einmal höre ich mich selber durchs Mikro total laut, also das wird zu den Ohrmuscheln irgendwie weitergegeben, im Teamspeak immernoch total leise. Außerdem rauschen meine Kopfhöhrer jetzt.. Was kann das bloß sein ?


----------



## TobGod (4. Mai 2005)

Habe es jetzt soweit hingefuscht, dass andere mich laut genug hören, habe unter Aufnahme den Punkt "Was Sie hören" mit auswählen genommen... Leider höre ich mich jetzt selber im Headset, das nervt total. Bitte um schnelle Hilfe !


----------

